# My vipers



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

More recently, I taken a great interest venomous snakes. I have always loved the vipers (_Vipera_)!
Now I live at home _Vipera renardi_


















And a couple of _Vipera berus_


















And that's how I catching my _Vipera berus_


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

These are very nice. The V. Renardi must be Eastern Europe? I've never seen such a pleasant looking Adder as the 1 looking up at you.


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

*1b3*, thank you  Frankly speaking, I don `t know where it is :blush:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

CheShiR said:


> *1b3*, thank you  Frankly speaking, I don `t know where it is :blush:


 I thought it would've been from E. Europe or Central asia. Very, very nice vipers there. The adder doesn't look stressed or shy like I've heard they can be.
Are they easy to keep? How do you feed them too? Thanks


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

They generally quiet guys  Basically, they just hiss ))) 

Most of all they like lizards. Lizards I catch them on the weekends when leaving town  Otherwise, they are nice to eat a variety of rodents, basically mice


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*More Vipera renardi please!*

I hope that you have will breed some Vipera renardi. They are cites, appendix 1. They are quite rare!

If you can breed them and sell CB Viper Renardi it means they don't need to be collected from places where they are endangered and nearly gone from.

More Vipera renardi in captivity may one day help support Vipera renardi in places they are no longer found, like Austria is now.

Thank you very much

Martin in Scotland


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*They are from different places.*

Wikipedia says Vipera renardi are from east France, middle Italy, East Europe and into Russia itself.
They are sometimes called the Steppe viper because they are found in the plains and grassland of Ukraine and Russia.


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

I too hope that I will have to breed these wonderful Vipers  Now I'm talking about adult female. If it is I have to winter, the spring will be to try to breed them :2thumb: And I very much hope of success )))

Yes, that's right on the wiki says ))) In Ukraine, there are nature reserves, where they a lot of!


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Brumation*



CheShiR said:


> I too hope that I will have to breed these wonderful Vipers  Now I'm talking about adult female. If it is I have to winter, the spring will be to try to breed them :2thumb: And I very much hope of success )))
> 
> Yes, that's right on the wiki says ))) In Ukraine, there are nature reserves, where they a lot of!


 Glad about the Ukraine reserves! So a brumation/hibernation/winter time is necessary?
It's easy. Stop feeding 1 or 2 weeks before lowering the temperature and change the water once a week, have them in a darker place, keep the temperature low and at a constant level for several weeks.
Do you know what temperature they should brumate at?


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

Yes, winter time these snakes need. Fortunately in this respect they are lighter than _Vipera berus_! Berus need temperature too low.
And with _Vipera renardi_ it's much easier! ))) In winter time they need to enter approximately in December, at a temperature of from 0 to 4 degrees. And the deduce of the winter time in April gradually increasing the temperature 
A very big plus is that they are viviparous! No need to bother with incubation


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

so how do you over winter the berus?


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

They just put in the fridge for winter time  The main problem berus - it changes in temperature during the day and at night.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Viper Berus, I've heard, can still be active at 1 degree celsius in a fridge from a person writing on this forum.
I keep Elaphe Dione from Ukraine and they need low temperatures to brumate. They can still be active at 10 degrees celsius.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Some refrigerators are deceptive. It can be colder in one part of a fridge from another part by a degree or two. When the thermometer in the fridge says 5.C it might be 5.C at the bottom and 7.C at the top!
In Scotland I have a room with a partly opened window for brumation. I use a thermometer and provide extra heat from an oil filled radiator in the next room or open the window to maintain a level temperature for the snakes in plastic tubs.
I usually get 8.C to 12.C for two months or so.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

i can just imagine going into your fridge in the hope of making a sandwich and there's an adder guarding the ham


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

CheShiR said:


> They just put in the fridge for winter time  The main problem berus - it changes in temperature during the day and at night.


 How long have you been keeping them?


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

*Lukethegecko*, Ha-ha-ha! :lol2: I have a frog in a refrigerator to feed my snakes, so this will be a very funny moment :2thumb:

*1b3*, unfortunately - this is my first experience in keeping vipers :blush: But I always learn well all the information on which the animals going to keep! That's why I always know a lot about my animals )))


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

We have many Viper Berus where I live in South west Scotland. Some are large. Reports of Black vipers and large vipers nearly 80cm occur.
UK adders don't do well in captivity, apparently. European Adders, so I hear, do better. Especially if captive bred.


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

*1b3*, Wow! I did not know what they are :blush: We have are also very bad bred and live at home  But no harm in trying


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

Some new photos


----------



## CheShiR (May 31, 2012)

Some new photos of my Vipers :blush:


----------

